# Fondo Saudita vuole il Milan



## goleador 70 (1 Agosto 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.

*The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.



Volesse iddio va


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.



Sì, certo.

Idee chiare a quanto vedo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2020)

può essere peggio di elliott? non credo


----------



## sette (1 Agosto 2020)

siamo nelle mani dello Stato Cinese... no, dello Stato Saudita... vabbè ci siamo capiti


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2020)

A rappresentare il Fondo Sovrano saudita ci sarebbe un certo Mohammed Al Berlukonem


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A rappresentare il Fondo Sovrano saudita ci sarebbe un certo Mohammed Al Berlukonem


----------



## Molenko (1 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me andremo avanti ancora almeno un annetto con Elliot, lasciate perdere. Quando ci sarà veramente una trattativa lo sapremo soltanto a cose fatte o quasi.


----------



## Baba (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A rappresentare il Fondo Sovrano saudita ci sarebbe un certo Mohammed Al Berlukonem



Hahahahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.


E' evidente che Elliott non rappresenterà mai la proprietà grazie alla quale torneremo competitivi ai massimi livelli. Bisogna sperare che questo periodo transitorio si esaurisca il prima possibile e che il Milan sia rilevato da una proprietà più ambiziosa e maggiormente propensa a investire nella squadra.


----------



## James45 (1 Agosto 2020)

Da un fondo all'altro. Sperando di non andarci. A fondo


----------



## diavolo (1 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può essere peggio di elliott? non credo


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


>


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Agosto 2020)

Magari...


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



cioè questo tizio sarebbe quello che voleva acquistare il newcastle e invece non ne hanno fatto di nulla? e vorrebbe noi? sarebbe questo il discorso?


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè questo tizio sarebbe quello che voleva acquistare il newcastle e invece non ne hanno fatto di nulla? e vorrebbe noi? sarebbe questo il discorso?



Avrà rifiutato il Newcastle perché gli han detto che il Milan è in vendita visto che da bambino il suo idolo era Gullit


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2020)

Ha 260 mlrd di patrimonio questo fondo? cioè sarebbe come finire nelle mani di Bill Gheits.
E niente, mentre cerco due notizie si parla di svolta con Arnò, boh.


----------



## diavolo (1 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè questo tizio sarebbe quello che voleva acquistare il newcastle e invece non ne hanno fatto di nulla? e vorrebbe noi? sarebbe questo il discorso?



Ci è stato accostato altre volte,anche alla Roma.Nel 2017 ha comprato all'asta un quadro di Leonardo Da Vinci per un prezzo record di 450 milioni di dollari.La voglia di spendere a questo non gli manca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè questo tizio sarebbe quello che voleva acquistare il newcastle e invece non ne hanno fatto di nulla? e vorrebbe noi? sarebbe questo il discorso?


Esatto... parliamo di una superpotenza... cioè roba da acquistare in una sola sessione di calciomercato Messi, Mbappé, Sancho, con Neymar in panchina...


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2020)

Ah, il vecchio trucco delle notizie di cessione in periodo di calciomercato.


----------



## Prealpi (1 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto... parliamo di una superpotenza... cioè roba da acquistare in una sola sessione di calciomercato Messi, Mbappé, Sancho, con Neymar in panchina...


Aggiungi anche Ronaldo così tanto per prendere qualcuno, sotto l'aspetto economico qualcosa di inimmaginabile


----------



## sacchino (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.



Sempre più a fondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Elliott non rappresenterà mai la proprietà grazie alla quale torneremo competitivi ai massimi livelli. Bisogna sperare che questo periodo transitorio si esaurisca il prima possibile e che il Milan sia rilevato da una proprietà più ambiziosa e maggiormente propensa a investire nella squadra.



E non ci vuole molto a capirlo. Elliott è per il Milan ciò che Thohir è stato per l’Inter, né più né meno. E Thohir riuscì anche a portare l’Inda al quarto posto, nel 2015/2016, solo che all’epoca non bastava perché i posti CL erano solo tre.

Comunque che la fase Thohir milanista non possa andare avanti all’infinito è evidente. Non so se sarà con Arnault o con un fondo arabo, di sicuro non con un pezzente, perché non potrà permetterselo e il riciclaggio di denaro è finito (non voglio nemmeno immaginare che un altro Ping-pong Li possa mettere le mani sul Milan). 

Speriamo solo non ci si metta troppo altro tempo.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ah, il vecchio trucco delle notizie di cessione in periodo di calciomercato.



eh si...le tempistiche quelle sono....

"il milan voleva fare un grande mercato...ma sapete...la società non ha senso che spenda per una squadra che tra poco non sarà piu sua...mentre la nuova non ha senso che spenda per un club che non è ancora suo.." 

se davvero ci fosse silvio dietro sarebbe da applaudirlo perchè è veramente invincibile...


----------



## kipstar (1 Agosto 2020)

notizia per stanare qualcun'altro ? mah......


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

non mi meraviglierebbe la cosa. Soltanto dei criminali o dei pazzi possono comprare il Milan a certe cifre al momento. Ecco qui rientriamo perfettamente in entrambe le categorie.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.



*The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan. 
L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.
> 
> *The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
> L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*



Susu, si levasse dalle palle Elio


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2020)

Credo più ad una trattativa con Arnault che con questo fondo Arabo...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> *The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
> L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*



Ma come farebbero poi i commercialisti dell' Ac Milan? il progetto giovani, plusvalenze, player trading. 
Sarebbe una botta durissima per i cavalieri di Elio e le storie tese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Susu, si levasse dalle palle Elio



Ma magari, o questo o Arnault cascheremmo benissimo in entrambi i casi.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma come farebbero poi i commercialisti dell' Ac Milan? il progetto giovani, plusvalenze, player trading.
> Sarebbe una botta durissima per i cavalieri di Elio e le storie tese.



Che sogno sarebbe rivedere un Milan pieno di giocatori di caratura internazionale e ripensare con un sorriso ai tempi in cui alcuni sostenevano che l’unico modo per rilanciarsi fosse prendere giovani di quarta scelta (perché adesso quelli possiamo prendere, a meno di non avere il culo di prendere dei sottovalutati alla Theo), ancora tutti da costruire, e lanciarli nella mischia a San Siro (senza mentori, ovviamente, perché c’è pieno, sempre ovviamente, di club importanti con pressioni schiaccianti che ottengono o hanno ottenuto risultati importanti coi soli under 25 in campo, no perché alcuni di questi erano pure contrari ad Ibra e ora lo sono al suo rinnovo nonostante la dimostrazione di quanto sia forte e di quanto serva).

Sarebbe come risvegliarsi da un incubo durato troppo a lungo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.
> 
> *The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
> L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*



E vacca boia, una volta ogni tanto, potrà mai arrivare una soddisfazione? Arnault o il cammellaro.... almeno uno dei due, chiedo troppo nella vita?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E vacca boia, una volta ogni tanto, potrà mai arrivare una soddisfazione? Arnault o il cammellaro.... almeno uno dei due, chiedo troppo nella vita?



Dopo tutti questi anni di infamia ce lo meriteremmo proprio.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, o questo o Arnault cascheremmo benissimo in entrambi i casi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



infatti, poi voglio vederli spiegare gli sponsor farlocchi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti, poi voglio vederli spiegare gli sponsor farlocchi.



Chissà se rimpiangerebbero la gestione Idiott e gli zero euro (perché tali sono) alla voce sponsorizzazioni da holding, cioè le sponsorizzazioni della proprietà.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Agosto 2020)

Venghino sauditi.... venghino


----------



## Black (1 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.
> 
> *The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
> L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*



magari ci andasse bene per una volta... ma ci credo poco


----------



## Black (1 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



cioè questo sarebbe 10 volte più ricco di quello del City? mica male...


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



OH santo cielo ! 
Magari fosse vero! Ma non ci credo proprio.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Agosto 2020)

Ceh hanno pensato prima al Newcastle e poi al Milan?


----------



## markjordan (1 Agosto 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ceh hanno pensato prima al Newcastle e poi al Milan?



la serie A e' emme rispetto alla premier
tipo superbike e motogp


----------



## Mauricio (1 Agosto 2020)

La riporto anche qui, perché vale il medesimo ragionamento:
Farei attenzione alle sponsorizzazioni: Puma sarà fino al 2023 (accordo di 5 anni) e Emirates sarà di soli 3 anni, guarda caso con scadenza 2023. Mi sembra alquanto singolare far terminare i contratti dello sponsor tecnico e principale sulla divisa nel medesimo anno. 
Magari queste mosse indicano altro, ma potrebbero essere un indizio che entro tale data si cambi tutto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Agosto 2020)

Ma possibile sia 10 volte più ricco di quello del city?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> La riporto anche qui, perché vale il medesimo ragionamento:
> Farei attenzione alle sponsorizzazioni: Puma sarà fino al 2023 (accordo di 5 anni) e Emirates sarà di soli 3 anni, guarda caso con scadenza 2023. Mi sembra alquanto singolare far terminare i contratti dello sponsor tecnico e principale sulla divisa nel medesimo anno.
> Magari queste mosse indicano altro, ma potrebbero essere un indizio che entro tale data si cambi tutto.



Sarebbero ancora tre anni...


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile sia 10 volte più ricco di quello del city?!



Certo che finire in mano a questi o ad Arnault è fare bingo comunque.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Agosto 2020)

Una domanda per chi ha risposto in modo sensato a questo topic e/o ci crede davvero alla notizia:Ma l'astronave quando passa a riprendervi?


----------



## diavolo (1 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile sia 10 volte più ricco di quello del city?!



L'Arabia Saudita ha 10 volte le riserve petrolifere del Qatar.


----------



## sipno (1 Agosto 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> la serie A e' emme rispetto alla premier
> tipo superbike e motogp



La Superbike è tanta roba però.


----------



## Ambrole (2 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma come farebbero poi i commercialisti dell' Ac Milan? il progetto giovani, plusvalenze, player trading.
> Sarebbe una botta durissima per i cavalieri di Elio e le storie tese.



Guarda se arriva uno che ci butta tanti soldi, siamo tutti felici, ma finché non arriva bisogna saper fare con quel che c'è. 
Perché non credo proprio che si arriverà ad una cessione nel giro di uno o due anni. Sicuramente prima o poi arriverà ma non credo in tempi brevissimi, perché uno dovrebbe investire sul Milan ora?


----------



## Ambrole (2 Agosto 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ceh hanno pensato prima al Newcastle e poi al Milan?



La.premier offre molte più possibilità della serie a purtroppo


----------



## Ambrole (2 Agosto 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per chi ha risposto in modo sensato a questo topic e/o ci crede davvero alla notizia:Ma l'astronave quando passa a riprendervi?



Guarda, ovviamente non do molto credito a questa notizia, però, se davvero dovesse arrivare un acquirente prima del 2023 circa, ritengo MOOOOLTO più probabile che sia lo sceicco di turno piuttosto che un uomo d'affari europeo. Per il semplice fatto che nessun investitore con un minimo di senno metterebbe le mani nel Milan ora. 
Questi arabi invece hanno dimostrato di essere degli sperperatori, vogliosi di mostrare la loro potenza economica, più che di gestire in modo proficuo un club. 
Per questo, io non credo che prima del 2023 vedremo una nuova proprietà, con buona pace di quelli che aspettano che piovano soldi dal cielo, ma se mai dovesse accadere, non credo sarebbe arnault...più probabile uno di questi arabi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Agosto 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da un quotidiano economico Saudita, il fondo Saudita per gli investimenti pubblici sta studiando la possibilità di acquisire il Milan; in seguito al naufragare della trattativa per rilevare il Newcastle.
> 
> *The Sun : Salta l'acquisto del Newcastle, da parte del fondo Saudita che fa capo al principe Moahammad Bin Salaman, che adesso starebbe pensando all'acquisizione del Milan.
> L'accordo pare saltato per motivi politici e finanziari*



Lui o Arnault sarebbero entrambi tanata roba. Il discorso sul fatto che la Premier sia migliore vale si, ma non molto. Ciò che dite è vero, ma la Serie A puo' riprendersi di brutto. Anni fa la Serie A era il top e la Premier era dietro. 

Una Serie A con: Juve, Milan e Inter all'incirca allo stesso livello e dietro: Roma, Lazio Atalanta pronte a dar filo da torcere è un gran campionato altroché!


----------



## markjordan (2 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lui o Arnault sarebbero entrambi tanata roba. Il discorso sul fatto che la Premier sia migliore vale si, ma non molto. Ciò che dite è vero, ma la Serie A puo' riprendersi di brutto. Anni fa la Serie A era il top e la Premier era dietro.
> 
> Una Serie A con: Juve, Milan e Inter all'incirca allo stesso livello e dietro: Roma, Lazio Atalanta pronte a dar filo da torcere è un gran campionato altroché!


anni fa c'era la lira x fare squadroni
ora e in futuro miseria


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Agosto 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> anni fa c'era la lira x fare squadroni
> ora e in futuro miseria



La Juve lo squadrone lo ha fatto. L'Inter lo sta facendo. Se uno ha i soldi e voglia, lo squadrone lo fa.


----------

